# Pillar cover removal help



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

I know some of you have done this, so help me out. I want to replace the factory tweeters. How does the pillar covers come off?

Thanks!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Various thread I looked through make it sound like just plastic clips so you just need to pry. Just to be safe disconnect the battery and wait a bit to limit the threat of accidental airbag discharge.

source


> I am in the process of upgrading my system right now, and i just removed the plastic A-pillar covers. There are only two clips, both near the centre of the pillar, at the top is the sensor for the airbag and at the bottom the tweeter is attached by a harness like the rest of the electronics in the car.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5050-tweeter-removal.html


When you take off the pillar do it slowly because I believe I read in another thread a while back the the wiring is a little tight that's connected to the trim.


----------

